# Will hollandaise sauce last in the fridge overnight?



## rickell

I think I know the answer to this question but I hope I am wrong.

I want to serve my husband breakfast in bed.   In the past I have
always got up very early and made it, by the time I was done he
is always already awake.   So I am trying to prepare as much of 
the breakfast I can the night before, and not have to get up so early too.

So here is my ? will hollandaise sauce last in the fridge overnight and if so
how would I reheat the sauce?

My thoughts are no it won't work can't save the sauce overnight


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

Hollandaise is very delicate and will break very easily, if not in the fridge, than definately while trying to reheat it. I would have my butter clarified and ready to go, then it should only take 5 minutes to make....10 if you don't make it often.


----------



## Sabrine

I would'nt reheat hollandaise sauce . It does not take so much time to do. Maybe you can prepar other things and just make the sauce when you wake up. It is about a few min to do .


----------



## TATTRAT

If you were to refridgerate it, reheat it over a double boiler. No biggie.


----------



## ironchef

It will work only if you know how to fix a broken hollandaise. It also won't taste as good the next day. I would either make it fresh, or buy those powdered hollandaise mixes and just use that.


----------



## Home chef

Alton Brown says to keep the sauce in a GOOD thermos until ready to use. Many newer thermoses can keep liquids hot for 24 hours or more.


----------



## ironchef

Home chef said:
			
		

> Alton Brown says to keep the sauce in a GOOD thermos until ready to use. Many newer thermoses can keep liquids hot for 24 hours or more.


 
Have you ever made and tried to hold/store a hollandaise? A hollandaise will NEVER reach the temperature of a hot liquid (i.e. coffee or soup) which would be needed to keep it's heat for that long of a time. If you heat up a hollandaise that hot you'll scramble the eggs. Also, a hollandaise is an emulsion, held together by a very temperamental liaison. A thermos may be good for temporary transportation, but for a short amount of time only.

Alton Brown gives SOME good information, but one needs to pick and choose what's correct, what should be taken with a grain of salt, and what's just wrong. He has a reputation for putting out recipes that are inconsistent and don't come out. That should be a clue right there as to how reliable his information can be.


----------



## JMediger

While not the purest way to do it, hollandaise will turn out pretty well in the microwave.  It is quicker and your results are good ...


----------

